# Royal Private Residences?



## bdurstta (May 1, 2017)

Anyone been there?  How to "trade into"?  Only 1 review in Resort Reviews, but it looks beautiful.  Thinking of Canada in 2018...planning ahead!


----------



## Tacoma (May 1, 2017)

If you are talking Kelowna these would be lovely.


----------



## bdurstta (May 2, 2017)

Yes...I believe that is the name of the town.  But I can't find any info about them as a timeshare, or any owners, like I normally can do on Tug.  Trying to find someone to maybe do a private trade.


----------

